# Hmmm... nice find or not?



## Ironmahn (Mar 17, 2008)

Rescued these poor guys 3 days ago... ID these if possible, sorry for the bad shots. Thanks!!


----------



## rsuarez1982 (Sep 2, 2006)

The larger with the maroon body and orange fins is a Copadichromis borleyi.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1009

The one in the top pic on the bottom looks to be a S. Fryeri/Aulonocara hybrid.

The one on the bottom of the bottom pic _could_ be a Iodotropheus sprengerae or Rusty.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=707

What size tank are they in?


----------



## Ironmahn (Mar 17, 2008)

29 long hospital tank. and Thanks!


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

in the first pic,the bottom fish looks like my Protomelas.i got him off craigslist for free too :thumb: 








but of course im usually wrong on these i.d.'s


----------



## Ironmahn (Mar 17, 2008)

Well the Copadichromis borleyi is real dark in color, and you really don't see the colors like the photo. With that flash they show though, is this a female then. The fish is about 4"+ and I read that the female have the dark bodies and orange fins. Or is this a male that has not come into adulthood coloration?


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Female, a male would start to show colors by that size. Mine had quite a bit of color by the time he was 3.5 inches long.


----------



## Ironmahn (Mar 17, 2008)

Copadichromis borleyi don't have bars correct?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

The fish they are calling a female C. borleyi.... doesn't that fin on the bottom look kinda pointed to be a female? Or isn't that a way to tell on them? I have a pretty small one about 2.5" and that bottom fin on it is very rounded so I figured it to be female. It doesn't have a blue face like the one in the pic and it's body is all kinda silvery brown without any stripes or bars. Also the tips on the top fin of mine are very orange the whole length of the fin. Unless mine changes alot as it gets bigger, I don't think yours is female unless it's a different strain than mine.


----------

